# business cards



## Barks in Parks (Oct 6, 2013)

any ideas where I can leave my dog walking business cards apart from vets, pet shops and groomers?


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Literally, any shop that will let you advertise! 
I zigzag my high street every couple of weeks with my cards.


----------

